

Amazon S3 Storage Cloud Now Hosts 100 Billion Objects - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/03/09/amazon-s3-now-hosts-100-billion-objects/

======
tybris
82 billion in the last quarter. That's some nice growth there.

------
krobertson
As cloud computing continues to grow and with some of the recent reports of
degrading EC2 network performance, the question might to turn to whether there
is a law of diminishing returns.

